

Mindsuckers: Meet Nature’s Nightmare - Mz
http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2014/11/mindsuckers/zimmer-text

======
anigbrowl
_Toxoplasma gondii_ can infect humans as well* if they have sufficient contact
with cat excreta, and lead to a similar disregard for dangerous situations. I
conjecture that some non-negligible fraction of violent criminals carry this
parasite and that it would be worth screening for in incarcerated populations.

* [http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/03/how-your...](http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/03/how-your-cat-is-making-you-crazy/308873/)

------
Yadi
"The virus and the wasp have the same evolutionary interests; turning a
ladybug into a bodyguard produces more wasps, and more wasps beget more
viruses. And so their genes work together to make the ladybug their puppet.
The D. coccinellae wasp may not be the puppet master it once seemed. Instead
it hides another puppet master within." Great now I just can't sleep! Haha
great read.

------
JustinBlaird
Pop-ups.

